# Is it possible to use upholstery leather for pouches?



## jomasjames444 (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it possible to use upholstery leather for pouches? This is the only thing i can find on ebay


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I would stay away from that Jo- little bit too lightweight for our purposes. Look for something in the 4-5 ounce range ( which is usually around 1/16"-3/32" thick ). If you really can't find anything in that range then use the place I go too-Brettun's Leather of Maine. Awesome place. Check out their sueded pigskin panels. Serious leather Bud! Hope it helps! Flatband


----------



## jomasjames444 (Jan 24, 2013)

thanks so much. helped a lot


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I shoot mainly target and plinker. All of my pouches are made from a leather chair I found in the trash. So far, none have broken. Keep your eyes on the trash!


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

FWIW thin pieces of leather can be glued together and doubled up for strength, that works quite well. I have two bandssets from well respected and knowledgeable makers (Milbro and Tobse) and both pouches are from doubled up leather. I do not know what the best glue for that purpose is, if I had to make such a pouch myself I might try silicone.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

All I use really is full grain cow hide and bycast (pressed and bonded) why? Because I have literally about 80kilos in all colours imanginable. Our chair upholsterer at work put all his of cuts aside for me so I'm loaded with it.. as the leather varies in stretch and strength depending on what part of the animal it came from, you soon realise what parts are ok to use with certain bands or tubes, and I haven't had any problems as yet...


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I've had a few pouches snap...always at the attachment holes. I am wondering about cutting 'washers' from the same leather and gluing them round the attachment holes for reinforcement.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I've had a few pouches snap...always at the attachment holes. I am wondering about cutting 'washers' from the same leather and gluing them round the attachment holes for reinforcement.


On that note, I do think its important position the tie hole accordingly to the rig your shooting.. I never punch holes too close to the edge of the pouch, guessing usually about 7 - 10 mm in depending on the band rig.. but wear can also be seen on the top edges of the pouch too, and when I have had a pouch go on me that's where it is , top of the tie hole... practice and caution are your best friends in ss shooting..


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

I am making my pouches out of an old 'leather' belt. The sort of belt which is made of several strips glued together , the inner one being thin, strong leather. This is light but surprisingly strong.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

i use nothing BUT discarded furniture to aquire my leather from. ofcourse quality, thickness and color vary wildly (i have creamwhite, 2 greens, 4 browns n 3 kinds of black leather atm)

ive used them all except the creamwhite so far, with no issues what so ever. i use the thin stuff on plinking bandsets and the thicker stronger stuff for my powerbands.

so you'll be fine using recycled leather, i think.

but if you have a few bucks to spend, and want the lightest, strongest leather there is, contact forummember Hrawk via PM and ask about his kangaroo leather.

cheers, remco


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Ruthie, If you are making your own pouches fold and glue the ends. -- Tex


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

All great points guys! Another that gets mentioned a lot is the flea shops or charity outlets thy usually sell cheap leather jackets from way back when these can make decent pouches. EDIT I have even used my old formal shoes and got about a dozen pouches its makes me smile that the shoes I got married in 3 years ago are now propelling steel ball bearings at over 300fps


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For those in Australia (as the original poster), you will find lots of kangaroo leather, both full hides and off-cuts here:

http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=kangaroo+leather&_sacat=0&_from=R40

For those of you in Canada, I recommend Halford Hide and Fur:

https://www.halfordsmailorder.com/eSource/ecom/eSource/default/default.aspx

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Ruthie, If you are making your own pouches fold and glue the ends. -- Tex


Thanks Tex...that sounds like a great idea


----------

